# Can Rabbits eat fresh bay leaves?



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a bush out front of bay leaves and it would be lovely if Pickle's can have some of them. I didn't see them in the list.
Anyone know if they are safe for bunnies, Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I wondered this too I have 2 little bushes, there not poisonous to us hmmmm.... googles 
Welcome to the Bunny Bunch Boutique-Hay & Pellets they actually look really appetising 
when I googled this your post was the second on the list lol


----------

